# Plywood bowl



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So today I decided to make a bowl it's been awhile but turning is always fun. I glued multiple layers of plywood together the diameter of the top of the bowl is roughly 9 in. I have some pics. here hope you like it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:Very nice. Some of the guys in our turning club have glued up some veneered panels where the core is wafer board with a birch veneer top and bottom. They come out really nice. Looks like some kind of exotic wood. I have glued some 1x pieces of maple together and turned some nice bowls from them. Good way to use up scraps.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Terry, yes but only on one end. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Plywood bowl
Very nice. I like that a lot. I have seen these before but for some reason this one impresses me a lot. Bet your tools got pretty dull turning this? :thumbsup: Nice work. Keep turning. Mitch


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for teh comments guys! I will say I enjoyed it. :yes:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks great,been wanting to try that,but just keep forgetting :wallbash:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that TURNED out very nice. Best plywood bowl I have seen. Great pic's too...Bill...


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for your compliments guys! as being 15 it's really encouraging to hear all your comments and advice! Thanks again!


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

Now that is really cool looking! :yes: It made me think of the Indian basket weaving I see around the west all the time. Don't know why; maybe the shape of it, maybe the shape and texture both. Anyway, two thumbs up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

